# Ok,I'll bite



## Touch0Gray (May 29, 2003)

Anyone know where a person can get a decent deal on Serfas, RSM RX gloves? My newest pair is old and pretty much shot, and all I can find on Amazon is $32 plus $4.95 shipping and delivery is a week!


----------



## Touch0Gray (May 29, 2003)

crickets..................................................


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

Touch0Gray said:


> crickets..................................................


Guess not?


----------



## Opus51569 (Jul 21, 2009)

If you didn’t bite your gloves, they would last longer...

That’s all I got. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Touch0Gray (May 29, 2003)

il sogno said:


> Guess not?


Hi Ms Sogno, long time no see! How ya doing? 


Opus51569 said:


> If you didn’t bite your gloves, they would last longer...
> 
> That’s all I got.
> 
> ...


Uh, ..... My gloves are too gross to wipe my nose on, I ain't put em in my mouth..... Gag.....


----------



## Finx (Oct 19, 2017)

Did you check e-bay?

$23 plus $4 shipping and delivery by the weekend...

https://www.ebay.com/i/183844589322...iqPBa6wzDqMsuXVw26twhzNVPiuHk1DxoCCp8QAvD_BwE


----------



## J.R. (Sep 14, 2009)

Finx said:


> Did you check e-bay?
> 
> $23 plus $4 shipping and delivery by the weekend...
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/i/183844589322...iqPBa6wzDqMsuXVw26twhzNVPiuHk1DxoCCp8QAvD_BwE


Not for his skinny hands 😊


----------



## Touch0Gray (May 29, 2003)

il sogno said:


> Guess not?





J.R. said:


> Not for his skinny hands 😊


Exactly, I ordered them from Serfas, and I will just have to wait.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

Touch0Gray said:


> Hi Ms Sogno, long time no see! How ya doing?
> 
> 
> Uh, ..... My gloves are too gross to wipe my nose on, I ain't put em in my mouth..... Gag.....


I'm suffering on my Wahoo trainer. Must be mis-calibrated.


----------



## Touch0Gray (May 29, 2003)

il sogno said:


> I'm suffering on my Wahoo trainer. Must be mis-calibrated.


I just crossed 2k miles and I have a hell of a cramp in my neck..... Must be mis-calibrated!


----------

